# Datum in Datenbank speichern!



## MediaPlanet (21. April 2003)

Hi, ich bin gerde dabei ein Webwatch script zu schreiben! Dort möchte ich aber jedesmal Datum und Uhrzeit mitspeichern, wann dies geschrieben wurde. Wie mache ich das, dass ich die Uhrzeit mit der Eingabe der anderen Daten speichere!! Die Tabelle heißt time!!! Wie muss ich außerdem die Tabelle einstellen!!! 

Hier ein mein Eingabe-Script!



> <html>
> <head>
> <title>Eingabe</title>
> <style type="text/css">
> ...


----------



## Flo<H> (21. April 2003)

Ich denk mal da hilft die Datumsfunktion date() weiter -> hier


----------



## Jägermeister (21. April 2003)

Hi,

nehm die Datumsfunktion von PHP. Der Timestamp von MySQL ist nämlich ein anderer als der von PHP.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## MediaPlanet (21. April 2003)

Ich weiß aber leider nicht und dort steht es auch nirgens, wie ich einen Befehl mache, der automatisch dann das aktuelle Datum wann der Artikel geschrieben wurde, in die Datenbank unter der Tabelle time abspeichert!!


----------



## FactorX (21. April 2003)

Sorry, aber der Code da oben ist gequirlte Kacke 

Die Zeile 
	
	
	



```
<strftime("time"[,"datetime"])>
```
muss komplett raus.

Mach lieber in deiner work.php einen mysql query folgender Art:

INSERT INTO deinetabelle artikel,seite,link,bildurl,zeit VALUES ('$artikel','$seite','$link','$bildurl','".time()."')


Das Datum, welches jetzt als UNIX Timestamp gespeichert wird, kannst du mit der PHP Funktion date() wieder in ein von Menschen lesbares Format zurückkonvertieren.

Erklärung zu date()


----------



## MediaPlanet (21. April 2003)

also wie lautet der befehl wie ich das Datum speichern kann!!!! Ich brauch ne Anweisung wie die hier: <input type=text name="Array[artikel]" size= 60>

Wie mach ich das, denn das speichert das was ich in dem FEld eingebe!!!


----------



## FactorX (21. April 2003)

Ach ja und die Namen der Input Felder würd ich ohne Array[xyz] schreiben.

Also statt Array[artikel] z.b. einfach nur artikel.


----------



## FactorX (21. April 2003)

ja so kannst du es natürlich auch machen


```
<input type="text" name="zeit" value="<?=time()?>">
```

oder noch besser:



```
<input type="hidden" name="zeit" value="<?=time()?>">
```


----------



## MediaPlanet (21. April 2003)

@FactorX: Deins kann nicht funktionieren, und das Tut es auch nicht!!!
Also der letzte Beitrag!!!

So und das andere funzt auch net!!!

Meine Tabellenspalte "time" hat folgende Werte:
Typ: Timestamp
Länge: 14
Null: Null


Aber er speichert nix in die Tabelle, es steht immer nur 0000.....!

Sag mal genaueres!!


----------



## Chino (21. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MediaPlanet _
> *Meine Tabellenspalte "time" hat folgende Werte:
> Typ: Timestamp
> Länge: 14
> Null: Null*



änder mal die spalte in:

typ: integer
länge: 11


----------



## MediaPlanet (21. April 2003)

Ich habs!! Habs jetzt so, und das funzt, trotzdem THX!!


```
$datestring = strftime ("%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S", time ());
$dbanfrage = "INSERT into $tabelle values ('0', '$Array[link]', '$Array[artikel]', '$Array[bildurl]', '$Array[Seite]', '$datestring')";
```


----------



## Sneaker (21. April 2003)

ehm es gibt ne MySQL funktion die nimmt einem das alles ab !

```
INSERT into $tabelle values ('0', '$Array[link]', '$Array[artikel]', '$Array[bildurl]', '$Array[Seite]', Now())
```
selber aber noch nie ausprobiert also nciht schlagen 
ich bin ein fan des timestamp und benutz den auch immer !


----------



## DarkSummer (21. April 2003)

Jo oder wenn du unbedint den Timestamp willst etc ord. das auch php ihn versteht mach statt now()

UNIX_TIMESTAMP()


----------

